# Help on how to use biobrisk for mould



## M2012f (Feb 27, 2013)

hI I'm new here ,I have done some reading on your forums but 1 st time I joined .I bough a car last week the owners left the boot open around a month ago and a lot of water came in ( or so they told me , I'm convinced there is a small leak and made worse by the car being parked 3 months ) .anyway , the car was wet mostly the carpets and teh back seats and there is now mold appearing all over , white patches on te carpets and a few green bits on the back seats and even a few bits in the ceiling 
I made a bit of research and bough bio brisk but I'm unsure on how to use it . I have been drying up the car for 3 days so the puddles that existed as mostly dry but the floor is still very wet and the seats are humid .Should I dry it all before I wash it with biobrisk or am I ok to take as much mold and moist with George and then wash it with biobrisk ? Also what's the best way to do it? I wa s thinking brush in a fair amount and take excess after a few hours with George ? 
Would this be enough ? Also will it take the moist smell away ?


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wet vac and inject ghe bio un the stubborn areas.


----------



## M2012f (Feb 27, 2013)

Ghe bio? Is this a product ? So I don't need to wait fir it to all dry ?


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I think he made a typing mistake, "ghe" was meant to be "the" and "un" meant to be "in".

BioBrisk is especially useful in removing odors etc. I would personally first use an APC (all purpose cleaner) to get off the most of the loose dirt and mould. Spray all areas with the diluted APC and use a stiff brush (something like the shoe cleaning brushes are ideal) to agitate it into the fabric and clean it as much as possible. AutoSmart G101 is a very good APC, but it is probably easier to get a hold of any regular APC from a supermarket (Flash All Purpose Cleaner, Daisy All Purpose Cleaner, etc. Just make sure it does not contain any Bleech! Daisy is very cheap from Tesco: http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=265673183)

Then extract as much of the APC moisture out as you can with your George and leave it to air dry overnight. Then the next day use your BioBrisk in the George to wet vac all carpets again, and the BioBrisk should be able to remove any remaining stains and kill the odour and mould. Then leave it to fully air dry again (using a dehumidifier will probably speed up the drying).

It might be worth taking out all the carpets first? It will make it a lot easier to clean and dry the carpets, and you can also then check to see if there are any leaks coming up from beneath the carpet.


----------



## M2012f (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much 
I wish I have seen your post before ,I spend the last 3 hours cleaning it 
I basically took most of the water that was in the carpets and vacuumed all visible mould , there wasn't much it had just started forming , I did my best to get every where , I have no idea how to take the seats or carpets ( it's my first car and Im a girl lol ) then I washed it with biobrisk but slightly more diluted than 1 to 5 with the George ,but instead of using the george to wet it I scubed using a big rug brush , the seats where mostly clean there was one in the back that has very small marks still. Anyway I took all the water I could and then sprayed the whole car with biobrisk diluted 1 to 3 and I'm leaving it until tomorrow ? Should I wet vacuum again tomorrow ? 
Also some areas I could not get with the George so I did my best wth a brush or cloth ,will this be enough I really want to take the smell out its driving me crazy


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mix the bio at 5parts water (WARM) to 1part oroduct to kick the enzymes into action 
If you use cold water it wont work


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

BioBrisk is really good stuff so you should be able to get rid of the smell with it. As AllenF mentioned, you need to use warm water, there should be instructions on the side of the BioBrisk bottle.

You want to be using the George to suck out as much of the moisture from the seats before leaving it to dry, otherwise you might start getting a damp smell as it will take longer for it to dry. Also, have you got somewhere secure (and away from any possible rain) where you can leave the car doors/windows/boot open overnight to let it dry efficiently?

Hopefully the smell has gone by tomorrow. If not, you could give it another go with the George. Mix the BioBrisk at 1 part BioBrisk to 5 parts warm water in the George. Then you could also fill a small spray bottle with the BioBrisk with warm water at a more concentrated 1:2 ratio to spray onto really bad areas and use a stiff brush to agitate it in those areas. I would give the whole interior (all carpets, seats, headlining, door fabrics) a wet vac with the george, rather than just the bad areas, as the smell/bacteria might be in other fabrics that do not appear to be too bad.

Once the smell has gone, or you have removed as much as you can, you could look into getting a car air freshener odour bomb. Something like this (might be cheaper on ebay or other online stores):
http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-catshow/Dakota.html
You set the aerosol off in the car, and the aerosol will lock on and empty itself. You just set it off and then close all windows and doors and let it fog up the inside of the car and leave the car for the rest of the day for the aerosol fog to have settled everywhere and neutralised all the odour.

As I mentioned before though, if you believe you have a leak in the car, I would get the leak sorted before going through all of this. I know this sounds stupid, but if it is a hatchback with drop-down seats, maybe drop the rear seats and get inside the car, and get somebody to use a hosepipe to pour water all around the back of the car and roof and see if you can notice any leaks? Also, if the car has a rear window screenwash jet, check that it is still working, and check if it is leaking anywhere (I know this is a common problem on my car VW Golf MK4 and often leads to the boot and back seats getting damp as the pipe leaks water slowly). If not, the leak may be from the bottom of your car beneath the carpets.


----------



## M2012f (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks , I guess the way I did it should be fine then as I washed it before and then again with the bio brisk but second time I sprayed it very well on the seats and yes I used warm water as it said on the bottle . I left the car open all open but it's going to rain at night so I can't leave it open , will a heater help its the drying ? 
It would be so much easy if it wasn't this cold ! 
Oh also any idea where I can get biobrisk bigger than a 1 lt bottle ?


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I wouldn't use a heater yet, I would just let it air dry naturally. You want the BioBrisk to have a bit of time to kill the bacteria inside of the seats. So you want the BioBrisk to soak into the seats for a little while, but obviously you don't want the seats to stay damp too long. If it isn't dry by this evening, I would just leave the car closed locked overnight, and then tomorrow morning you can try putting a heater inside the car (safely!) with the windows open to let it totally dry out.
Also, I believe BioBrisk only comes packaged in 1L bottles.


----------



## M2012f (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks again , I was out again just now as I noticed the front carpet ( drivers seat ) was still very wet so took a lot more water . That was where the window was left open so it was already very wet even before I washed it . There was still water coming out ( clean so I guess that is good ) not a lot but my back was killing me so I leftit now . I will close the cat at night and use the heater in the morning then . The seats are not very damp almost dry but the carpet is


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well the other option would be smartsan.
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Janitorial.html

The list its effective against is impressive. And smells ok but can be mixed with autofresh or odourcon10


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

sitalchauhan said:


> I wouldn't use a heater yet, I would just let it air dry naturally. You want the BioBrisk to have a bit of time to kill the bacteria inside of the seats. So you want the BioBrisk to soak into the seats for a little while, but obviously you don't want the seats to stay damp too long. If it isn't dry by this evening, I would just leave the car closed locked overnight, and then tomorrow morning you can try putting a heater inside the car (safely!) with the windows open to let it totally dry out.
> Also, I believe BioBrisk only comes packaged in 1L bottles.


You're quite correct - bizarrely for us 1 litre is the only pack size. There was a reason at the time but I really can't remember it now! Great advice from everyone here. Good luck and I hope you cure the problem.


----------



## M2012f (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi sorry but need a bit of help again , the smell is gone and so are any marks from mould so that is great but the previous water was mainly pooled in the front seat carpet and I have been taking huges amount of water with George but still it's sill very very wet , everywhere else is fine and pretty much dry . No new leak either I think .


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Get yourself a BIG sack of rice
Pour it in a bowel and stick that in car keep changing it every day and it should draw the moisture out.
If its THAT wet keep going with the george VERY slowly PUSH not pull


----------

